# 2007 3.2 V6 Tuning



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

Hi,

Are there any cheap mods for tuning these engines, or is it credit card out job?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A remap will give it a better response and thats it, get a decent exhaust non resonate and induction and enjoy the noise, the rest will cost you a fortune for very little gains, you can go turbo but expect it to run into 000's i had everything bar a new turbo cams the lot in the end just bought a TTS if your after more power wrong car, noise will never be beaten though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

You can add a intake and exhaust and do a Tune which will help a little bit but other then that get ready to do internal componets to get any major gains.

Rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The only thing that will give big gains is a Turbo even with cams you will never see 300 hp, sorry been there chased that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I upgraded everthing that i could in NASP form but the intake plenum will get you in the end as it just cant flow enough to achieve bigger power.
I had improved intake, staged head, cams, calibrated injectors, branch exhaust, sports cats and free flowing back end.
New plugs, coils, MAF & custom maps for the Engine & DSG and got 308bhp and 285lb/ft.
Steve


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

SuperRS said:


> waste of money trade it in for a good TT like the TTS


Assuming you bought a V6 to specifically tune up of course. A Mk2 V6 is a good TT imho, it is 5.5 0-62 secs fast, sounds great and has quattro as std.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

ChadW said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > waste of money trade it in for a good TT like the TTS
> ...


Only time a v6 is good for tuning is if you are going to spend 20k on a turbokit and engine build.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

True and cheaper than buying the 5 pot


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the replies, I'll settle for the 250bhp and the great sound.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Get a decent exhaust the noise is so addictive you'll be looking for tunnels all the time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

He he


----------



## jet560 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just had a custom full exhaust fit, i removed all the cats, an sports induction kit and a full remap including removing the error code from the cat removal. The car sounds better than any tts turbo'd, sounds like a v8 what a head turner noise + bit more gain, more responsive and good mid range gains.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

A v6 sounding like a v8. Lol


----------



## jet560 (Feb 20, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> A v6 sounding like a v8. Lol


Yes, reminds me the sound of an S4 i had.


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

My TT with Milltek non-resonated exhaust turn heads everywhere, love the sound!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I prefer to sound like a 6 pot not an 8, as its nice to have something in common with 2014 F1 cars.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jet560 (Feb 20, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> I prefer to sound like a 6 pot not an 8, as its nice to have something in common with 2014 F1 cars.. :roll:
> Steve


Im a big muscle guy, i get skinny guys telling me they dont want to get muscly, they like to be skinny like girls, lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
what can we do, not everyone likes the same things


----------



## jet560 (Feb 20, 2012)

sebbevanb said:


> My TT with Milltek non-resonated exhaust turn heads everywhere, love the sound!


totally!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You don't need an 8 to sing like a 6 when you've got a granny scarer in the locker..  
Steve


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The v6 sounds nothing like a v8.

A v6 TT with a exhaust sounds distinctly like a v6!!!

Similiar to a 350z or a GTR.

V8 sounds completely different


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

V6 Rul is right, you can tune it NA but in the long run it's quite dear. An FI option I believe is worth it, but remember you will have to upgrade everything else; suspension, brakes, software for DSG and Haldex. But in the long run, so worth it.

S


----------

